# Jokes



## bjjohns (Jul 1, 2012)

So what is the difference between a sick sheep and a dead sheep?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
30 Minutes


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 1, 2012)

How can you tell if your fence will hold in a goat?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Throw a bucket of water at it. If the water stays in, so will the goat.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 1, 2012)

Two men were walking through the woods and came upon a big, black, deep hole. One man picked up a rock and tossed it into the hole and stood listening for the rock to hit bottom. Nothing.
He turned to the other guy and said "that must be a deep hole...let's throw a bigger rock in there and listen for it to hit bottom." The men found a bigger rock and both picked it up and lugged it to the hole and dropped it in. They listened for some time and....nothing.
Again, they agreed that this must be one deep hole and maybe they should throw something even bigger into it. One man spotted a big log nearby. They picked it up, grunting and groaning, and threw it to the hole, listening intently......nothing.
All of a sudden, a goat came flying out of the woods, running like the wind, and flew past the men and jumped straight into the hole. The men were astounded.

They walked on through the woods, and a little later met an old farmer who asked the men if they had seen a goat. One man told the farmer of the incredible incident they had just witnessed...they had just seen this goat fly out of the woods, and run and leap into the big hole. He asked the farmer if this could have been his goat.

The old farmer said "Naw, that can't be my goat...he was chained to a big log." 

Not like yours, but still funny


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 1, 2012)

What do you call an unemployed goat?'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
Billy Idol!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 1, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> What do you call an unemployed goat?'
> '
> '
> '
> ...


He's my favorite singer!! He looks nothing like a goats though, unless you were to bleach and spike their fur...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 1, 2012)

One night a burglar is trying to break into a house. He's sneaking across the lawn when he hears a voice - "Jesus is watching you!" He jumps, turns around, but he doesn't see anything. So he starts creeping across the lawn again. "Jesus is watching you!" He hears it again.

So now the burglar is really looking around, and he sees a goat staked on a chain by the side of the house. Thinking to himself this is very strange, the only other living thing here is that goat. So he says to the goat, "Did you say that?" The goat answers "Yes I did." So the burglar asks, "What's your name?" The goat says "Clarence." The burglar says "What kind of stupid idiot would name his goat Clarence?"

The goat laughs and says, "The same stupid idiot that named his Rottweiler 'Jesus'. "


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 1, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Two men were walking through the woods and came upon a big, black, deep hole. One man picked up a rock and tossed it into the hole and stood listening for the rock to hit bottom. Nothing.
> He turned to the other guy and said "that must be a deep hole...let's throw a bigger rock in there and listen for it to hit bottom." The men found a bigger rock and both picked it up and lugged it to the hole and dropped it in. They listened for some time and....nothing.
> Again, they agreed that this must be one deep hole and maybe they should throw something even bigger into it. One man spotted a big log nearby. They picked it up, grunting and groaning, and threw it to the hole, listening intently......nothing.
> All of a sudden, a goat came flying out of the woods, running like the wind, and flew past the men and jumped straight into the hole. The men were astounded.
> ...


That was sooo funny!!! I laughed by butt off!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 1, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Me too!!!

@Hank- I have NO idea who Billy Idol is, but if the jokes funny to you... LOL


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 1, 2012)

I wont say any age jokes. However if you re-read Billy Idol as "Billy is Idle" you might understand. Darn good joke for me, as I recognize who Billy Idol is.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 1, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> I wont say any age jokes. However if you re-read Billy Idol as "Billy is Idle" you might understand. Darn good joke for me, as I recognize who Billy Idol is.


Still duno, lol


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jul 2, 2012)

Billy Idol was a rocker from the 80s. He sang "Rebel Yell." He had spiky blonde hair. Does that help?



			
				CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> bjjohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Google or Wikipedia him. lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 2, 2012)

He sings White Wedding too, which he is the most known for. Even if people don't know who he is they usually know at least that song


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> Billy Idol was a rocker from the 80s. He sang "Rebel Yell." He had spiky blonde hair. Does that help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on a camping trip and told the joke to my friend and she explained who he was, LOL. Oh and she also liked 'dis joke - 


What do you call a swimming goat?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Billy Ocean.


Oh, and I dunno who they are cause i was born in 2000 xD


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 3, 2012)

> What do you call a swimming goat?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


That was funny. Thank you. And I was born in 1966


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> > What do you call a swimming goat?
> > .
> > .
> > .
> ...


Lol.

I'd cal you old, bu your as old (i think) as my Big sister (of BigBrothersBigSisters program..we're not related, lol)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 3, 2012)

2000!!!!!!   Oy vey.....


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey! I'm not old and he's my favorite singer!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm not old and he's my favorite singer!


LOL!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 4, 2012)

No, I meant that makes ME feel old to born in a different century/ millennium.


----------

